# which lift is better?



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

im putting a lift on my 99 grizz 600 and i was wondering what two lifts will stand up to more beating the highlifter or the gorillas? thanks


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

what size lifts u asking about. 2'' or the big boys


----------



## Dixie07 (Dec 14, 2010)

If you are talking about a 2" then the Highlifter will be just fine plus I am pretty sure Gorilla does not make the StageOne for your year Grizz. If you are looking for more lift then hands down call up CATVOS for top notch work.


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

ok cool. yeah only a 2 in with highlifter 1.5 in wheel spacers so i can put some 28-29 zillas with no prob. ppl said u can fit 28s on there now but they rub would put some laws or S backs but dont have the money but thanks for the help guys really appreciated!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You will need a clutch kit for it too with those tires


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Rubberdown Customs man!!! strongest 2" lift on the market and almost totally effortless to install. Like Bootlegger said; "you will need a clutch kit".


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

yeah tht just brought me to another question what clutches would you prefer? my buddies swear on daltons and EPIs? thanks for the advice really appreciated and helpful


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

That depends on your application. Are you racing or just wanting to turn your tires without losing lots of ooomph? EPI is fine and what I had in my Brute, gonna need someone to chime in on the Dalton as I've just had it installed and not had the opportunity to use it.


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

definately mudding and trailriding. just need some bottom end to break the tires loose and spin them w.o puttin a gear reduction in. alot of ppl said the EPIs are good for racing not mudding. the Daltons are the best for mud but i wanted to get some opinions on both clutches.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

or send yours to vforce john if he messes with these clutches if he does you can tell him what your wanting and he'll set you up


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

where could i contact him at? thanks for the advice really helpfull and appreciated!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Almost everyone here is running EPI springs for mudding, albeit it's on brute force's but.... I wouldnt think it would be much different across brands. I've never messed with a grizz so I dont know.


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

ok. well ill look into it. unless i can use EPI springs with Dalton everything else


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont see why not. Bootlegger is going to be the man to answer that. He knows all about them.


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

ok if i can do that which like you said i dont see why not then ill do that. where can i contact bootlegger at?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

click on his avatar up top on his post and send him a private message


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

vforce john does not do the grizzly clutches he said they are totally different


----------

